# uber, will you fix bad ratings from NYE drunks



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

*Question to uber support: *
uber, will you fix bad ratings from NYE drunks.

Here is reply

*The CSR from Uber* (Uber)

Dec 30 xx:xx

Hi Robert,

Thanks for writing in! As far a drunk riders on New Years Eve go, I would not focus my energy on how drunk riders will rate you. I would focus on making a 5 star experience out of all trips. You may feel that a driver rated you a bad rating due to the fact that they were drunk. Many drivers in this situation typically either do not fill out the rating or do it the next morning when they are a bit more sober.

Now in regards to handling drunk riders, they do require a bit more sensitivity and helping/understanding than sober riders. We request you remain professional at all times. We know that you have potential to be a great driver here. Try focusing on these little tips below for each fare and you should see favorable increases in your rating.


Familiarize yourself with the area and streets you work most

Open the door for riders

Offer water and gum

Keep your vehicle as clean and neat as possible at all times.

Ask the rider which route they would like to take

Smile, be friendly

Ask the rider if they would like the air/heat on or a particular radio station they would like to hear
We expect New Year's Eve to be a busy night, so I hope that you are looking forward to it us much as we are!

Thanks again and Uber on!

Sincerely,

The CSR
----------------------------------------

I found this part of reply, very condescending.
"We request you remain professional at all times. We know that you have potential to be a great driver here."

I have 11+ years of transportation experience, have done many account calls for VA hospital in Loma Linda, Long Beach and LA, hundreds of pick ups for the ADA, Access, US Health Works and many others, I had a few of my own accounts at law firms in Los Angeles (that's right inland empire cab, I bypassed you, suck on that),

I am a professional, I don't need uber's seal of approval.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

I totally agree with the CSR. Using rationale and gum with drunk people always works. 

Sounds like you're getting the blame already for the bad ratings you're going to undoubtedly get.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Now in regards to handling drunk riders, they do require a bit more sensitivity and helping/understanding than sober riders.


Talk about a Elitist point of view.

In the real world. If you feel the passenger has had to much to drink you can refuse the ride.


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

Not gonna give gum to a drunk. Will end up digging old gum out of the carpets or find it wedged in the crevices of my car until next New Years.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Dont worry, doesnt uber stand by their partners? Its obvious these wankers have no idea what drivers have to put up with. Great idea to give drunks water and gum.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> *Question to uber support: *
> uber, will you fix bad ratings from NYE drunks.
> 
> Here is reply
> ...


Uber is not geared up to utilise any prior driving experience. Riders cant request a 10 yr English speaking Veteran of the Cab/PH industry simply because their has a job has higher degree of difficulty (nor can riders pay more).

So all those years where companies and individuals sought you and Your service out because of its higher standards means nothing to Uber.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Uber is not geared up to utilise any prior driving experience. Riders cant request a 10 yr English speaking Veteran of the Cab/PH industry simply because their has a job has higher degree of difficulty (nor can riders pay more).
> 
> So all those years where companies and individuals sought you and Your service out because of its higher standards means nothing to Uber.


Exactly, Uber couldn't care less about whatever experience you have, didn't you realize this a long time ago?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> I totally agree with the CSR. Using rationale and gum with drunk people always works.
> 
> Sounds like you're getting the blame already for the bad ratings you're going to undoubtedly get.



Open the door for riders

Offer water and gum
If they can't open their own door, and buy their own water and gum at $1.15/mile then they don't need me, they need a kick in their pompous, drunk asses! This thing is beyond absurd, and Uber started this shit by feeding these Gremlins after midnight. Wonder what these Uber devotees will think of Uber after they take over the world and start sticking it to them too?

Limo service at 'Let's all screw the driver prices.'

Uber - Proof you don't have to be smart to get rich.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Oh my! Anyone who has ever dealt with drunks before knows to KEEP EVERYTHING AWAY FROM THEM!

A drunk will rarely use anything for its intended purpose and finds pleasure in doing something wrong with it.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

When a CSR gets a question, this is how they react as they type their response:


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

"You may feel that a driver rated you a bad rating due to the fact that they were drunk"

WTF??
Who at Uber proofreads the b.s. they copy and paste?


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm offering hangover remedies like mimosas and bloody maries, screw mints and water


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Large said:


> I'm offering hangover remedies like mimosas and bloody maries, screw mints and water


I like this a lot, this would actually be personal service, but as uber driver we can't provide real personal service,

As a transportation provider for the VA Hospital, I did things for a few of the old time veterans, that I can't even thank about doing as uber driver, if I did I would be deactivated,

Personal service is not water and gum, if a bus provided water and gum that would not be personal service, it would just be free stuff,

This is how I am starting to feel as driver for uber, like a bus driver on a non-fixed route.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> I like this a lot, this would actually be personal service, but as uber driver we can't provide real personal service,
> 
> As a transportation provider for the VA Hospital, I did things for a few of the old time veterans, that I can't even thank about doing as uber driver, if I did I would be deactivated,
> 
> ...


The cheapest offering in any industry will be the "Walmart" of that industry.

Uber is the Walmart of transportation. If you have not had these people in your car already, you will eventually, and in greater numbers as Uber grows:


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

I used to work for a service that told us not to give drunk people rides, it's liability due to damage to the car, the safety of the driver, and a bunch of other reasons


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I am Uber, therefore I drive drunk people.

(For shit pay and no tips required)


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Large said:


> I'm offering hangover remedies like mimosas and bloody maries, screw mints and water


At very inflated prices!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> I used to work for a service that told us not to give drunk people rides, it's liability due to damage to the car, the safety of the driver, and a bunch of other reasons


This is Uber. Words like liability, responsibility and safety aren't part of the lexicon in this new-age ****-fest.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> I used to work for a service that told us not to give drunk people rides, it's liability due to damage to the car, the safety of the driver, and a bunch of other reasons


Uber and lyft needs to make it clear to clients, that the cars they riding in is the personal property of the driver and that respect needs to be shown to both driver and car,

Some clients think the cars are from uber, that we pick it up to start work and drop it off when we are done working and uber pays us hourly.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I am Uber, therefore I drive drunk people.
> 
> (For shit pay and no tips required)


What kind of barf catcher do you drive?


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Uber supports it CUSTOMERS... I've been a Uber customer for longer than a driver. Here is an email they sent me. 
Now if your a driver and depend on this money I think you should be a little bit pissed off about this type of information being sent to customers.

Hi (me...),

With more than two million rides tonight, we expect New Year's Eve to be our busiest night ever - which means fares could get expensive. Busy nights require surge pricing to get enough cars on the road and ensure you always have a reliable ride.
THE BEST TIME TO RIDE
On New Year's Eve, everyone is looking for rides at exactly the same times, and South Florida has an incredibly busy night ahead. *We expect the highest fares between 12:30 and 4:00 AM, where an average ride at 2AM could be over $100.* To *avoid* these high fares, don't request during these hours - catch a ride when the ball drops at midnight or wait a couple of hours for prices to return to normal.

















ALWAYS NOTIFIED IN ADVANCE
Don't forget: you'll always be notified in advance and asked to confirm any increased rates, and you can always estimate your fare before requesting.









SPLIT YOUR FARE
You're sharing the night with your favorite people - why not share the cost of your ride home? Use fare split and let your friends chip in.









JOIN THE FIGHT AGAINST DRUNK DRIVING
We're proud to join MADD in the fight against drunk driving. Enter promo code *MADDNYE *and we'll donate $1 to Mother's Against Drunk Driving for each trip you take on New Year's Eve.*
Thanks for a remarkable 2014 - for more about the year behind us, read here.

Happy New Year,
Uber

P.S. Have fun tonight, and remember to let your driver know you appreciate the ride!

*Promotion code must be applied before your trip. Donations will be made on rides with promotion after 6pm on 12/31/2014 and before 6am on 1/1/2015.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Oh my! Anyone who has ever dealt with drunks before knows to KEEP EVERYTHING AWAY FROM THEM!
> 
> A drunk will rarely use anything for its intended purpose and finds pleasure in doing something wrong with it.


Screw the water, gum, mints, and snacks. I think we should give out Meth, pistols and switchblades.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Uber and lyft needs to make it clear to clients, that the cars they riding in is the personal property of the driver and that respect needs to be shown to both driver and car,
> 
> Some clients think the cars are from uber, that we pick it up to start work and drop it off when we are done working and uber pays us hourly.


Sorry man, but these people really don't care about you or your car. A small percentage, maybe, a little, but overall - give out the free shit, drive for practically nothing, and STFU! Oh, and pray for your your magical stars. They're magically delicious. Just like 'Lucky Charms.'


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> P.S. Have fun tonight, and remember to let your driver know you appreciate the ride.


You show appreciate for the ride by reaching in to your wallet and pulling out a big cash tip, the same as you did for your bartender and server, you cheap ass Mother [email protected]


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> What kind of barf catcher do you drive?


HaHaHa, you said barf catcher!

Uber - Puke Wagons for Hire

Uber - You need to take a crap, but you're running late for that important business meeting? No problem, we've got you covered. Request your Uber, shit in the back seat while your Uber driver expedites you across town, and you arrive in time to make your millions. The driver even wipes your ass, and supplies the Uber-branded toilet paper. (drivers - check the rewards section of your dashboard for the prices of toilet paper, latex gloves and air fresheners)

Uber - We Suck, but We're Rich!!


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Uber and lyft needs to make it clear to clients, that the cars they riding in is the personal property of the driver and that respect needs to be shown to both driver and car,
> 
> Some clients think the cars are from uber, that we pick it up to start work and drop it off when we are done working and uber pays us hourly.


Wow we agree on something lol


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> The cheapest offering in any industry will be the "Walmart" of that industry.
> 
> Uber is the Walmart of transportation. If you have not had these people in your car already, you will eventually, and in greater numbers as Uber grows:


Walmart pays a more than minimum wage, and, if I'm not mistaken, has some benefits. Oh, and you don't have to destroy your car in order to work there.



LAuberX said:


> "You may feel that a driver rated you a bad rating due to the fact that they were drunk"
> 
> WTF??
> Who at Uber proofreads the b.s. they copy and paste?


I believe the guy that responded to my following email.

*
NumbNuts* (Uber)

Dec 27 07:24

Hi Dumbass,

Thanks for writing in. The gross fare per trip shown in your partner dashboard actually includes the $1/trip Safe Rides fee, which is _paid by riders_ directly to Uber. This number is different than the gross fare per trip shown in your payment statement, as that number does not include the $1/trip safe ride fee.

Your actual payout is calculated directly from the gross fare per trip shown on the payment statement, and does not include the safe ride fee.

I hope this helps explain! Please let me know if I can help with anything further.

Best,

NumbNuts
Uber | Community Support

If you travel for work and hate expense reports, you'll love Uber for Business.

Get your company riding today.

*Dumbass*

Dec 26 20:33

I was just showing a payout on my next invoice for $277.73. I've had (2) rides paying $8.95 and $6.58, after Uber's cut. My payout now should be $293.26. It's showing $289.30. Where did the other $3.96 go?

Thanks,

Dumbass

Sent from my Verizon Wireless 4G LTE smartphone


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

offer gum and water? **** YOU.


----------

